# Jacked up jack plate



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jonterr said:


> 2012 Cayenne!
> I posted about this about 6 months ago, but I can't find it.
> I replaced the Lenco actuator 6 or 7 months ago at $200
> It has worked great til last Sat, and it crapped out again!
> ...


Or a Bob's. I would replace it sounds like too much weight on the jackplate. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Or a Bob's. I would replace it sounds like too much weight on the jackplate. Just my 2 cents.


That's kind of what Kevin said!
It's a nice jack plate!
I really don't want the extra weight, and hydraulics though


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jonterr said:


> That's kind of what Kevin said!
> It's a nice jack plate!
> I really don't want the extra weight, and hydraulics though


My Bob's is a 97 and I only ever had one issue a long time ago other than that it's been bullet proof.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Atlas Microjacker


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

1 more time said:


> Atlas Microjacker


That's what I'm thinkin!
I hate to swap, because I really like this one, but, I guess I'll get the actuator, try 1 more time, and if it fails, get another lenco, sell it to somebody with a smaller motor, and get an Atlas


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Does it have a single acuator or two?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonterr said:


> That's what I'm thinkin!
> I hate to swap, because I really like this one, but, I guess I'll get the actuator, try 1 more time, and if it fails, get another lenco, sell it to somebody with a smaller motor, and get an Atlas


I found mine for $850 shipped to my door WITH the blinker switch from TH Marine.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

lenco actuators - it's an electric motor,you're immersing that electric motor in sea water.the electric motor is on top of a shaft that moves....

get rid of that thing,get yourself a bob's jackplate and solve your problem


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

First the 40 and 60 I believe weigh the same. The comment about electric motor in water does not fly either. Mine are 12 years old. Must be someone on here that math and can't count higher than 6(beers). At Xmph what kind of force is exherted on a tab and motor. More or less than moving an outboard up and down? Need to pull the old one apart and find what failed. Did the motor burn out? Did saltwater actually get inside? Voltage high enough? Too low, draws more amps. Might be tough on the motor.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Another option. The frame of that is very light. Could you convert to hydraulic still using the frame. Not necessarily the giant crap used on the Bobs.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Godzuki86 said:


> Does it have a single acuator or two?


It just has 1
It works the same way the trim tabs do


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah
The trim tabs are mounted lower than the lack plate.
I have had no issues with them!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you trailer with a transom saver?

Make sure the jack plate doesn't have a slight bend. What I've heard is that you must trailer with a transom saver otherwise the plate will bend. I'd sell it and get an Atlas.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Another option. The frame of that is very light. Could you convert to hydraulic still using the frame. Not necessarily the giant crap used on the Bobs.


Bob's is crap really tell the 20 year old one on the back of my boat.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

jonterr said:


> It just has 1
> It works the same way the trim tabs do


Can it be converted to use twin actuators?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Bob's is crap really tell the 20 year old one on the back of my boat.


He's not saying bobs is crap. He's saying the weight of the bobs parts are crap for what he's doing. The space and weight savings are what benefits his needs.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> He's not saying bobs is crap. He's saying the weight of the bobs parts are crap for what he's doing. The space and weight savings are what benefits his needs.


Gotcha. It is a heavy ass jackplate I agree there.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Gotcha. It is a heavy ass jackplate I agree there.


Yeah they are. Mine is especially heavy without the external pump. A lot of times I would like to eliminate the jackplate(50+lbs) and the 115 for a 70 (net gain of 150lbs lost for the motor swap)


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Exactly what I mean. I have a Bob's.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I found mine for $850 shipped to my door WITH the blinker switch from TH Marine.


I found 1 for $649
So I think I'm going to get it!
I would make somebody a deal on this 1 with a new Lenco when I get it back!
I've had 2 micro jackets, and as far as looks and design goes, in my opinion, the Jacked up looks better,but, they are no longer in business, so I don't know!
My cell is 7064993911 if interested!
Thanks Jon


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonterr said:


> I found 1 for $649
> So I think I'm going to get it!
> I would make somebody a deal on this 1 with a new Lenco when I get it back!
> I've had 2 micro jackets, and as far as looks and design goes, in my opinion, the Jacked up looks better,but, they are no longer in business, so I don't know!
> ...


Jump on that deal bro! I recommend the $80 blinker switch so you can run the jack plate and steering with your left hand and throttle and trim tabs with your right.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Jump on that deal bro! I recommend the $80 blinker switch so you can run the jack plate and steering with your left hand and throttle and trim tabs with your right.


I ordered it!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> I ordered it!


Well
I fear I'm screwed!
I ordered from Universal Mania!
Looks like they are bull shit!
I'll prob have to dispute it, and put the actuator on!
Supposed to take the boat to Orange Beach mid week


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

I have not had any problems with my Atlas micro Jacker


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Flat Mad said:


> View attachment 17096
> I have not had any problems with my Atlas micro Jacker


Yeah
I've had 2 of them!
No problems!
Looks like the company I ordered from to save $100 from is bs!
I hope not!!!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

jonterr said:


> That's what I'm thinkin!
> I hate to swap, because I really like this one, but, I guess I'll get the actuator, try 1 more time, and if it fails, get another lenco, sell it to somebody with a smaller motor, and get an Atlas


Sell it to me as I have a 2006 25 Yamaha 2 stroke @ 106#, 601-590-2983 steve


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Sell it to me as I have a 2006 25 Yamaha 2 stroke @ 106#, 601-590-2983 steve


I got your msg!
Will let u know soon!
Thanks


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> ?





jonterr said:


> I got your msg!
> Will let u know soon!
> Thanks


So
I was out of town the last 3 days
Just got home and the new Lenco actuator is here AND the micro jacked is here too!
Apparently, the company I ordered from is legit!
It was several days late getting here, and I had disputed it with my card company, I'll have to fix that,
I guess I'm going to install the micro jacker!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

IF ...you are going to sell your Lenco, seems to me that selling it with a brand new actuator is a better deal all around, then waiting until the new actuator fails and then trying to sell what's left.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

richg99 said:


> IF ...you are going to sell your Lenco, seems to me that selling it with a brand new actuator is a better deal all around, then waiting until the new actuator fails and then trying to sell what's left.


Yep
I have somebody that's interested if it will work on his boat.
If not , I will prob list it for sale!
Thanks


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

So, I got the micro jacker installed.
The first thing I noticed before I installed it was, down, the jacked up, is a good 2" higher.
I had to mount my motor in the last holes to get it the same height as it was!

Btw 
It only weighs 18 lb


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> So, I got the micro jacker installed.
> The first thing I noticed before I installed it was, down, the jacked up, is a good 2" higher.
> I had to mount my motor in the last holes to get it the same height as it was!
> 
> ...


The gentleman that was interested texted me back.
The plate is wider than he has room to mount it!
I have pics and measurements!

I'll offer it up for the first $400
Text Jon at 7064993911


----------

